# thinking about gettin a mountain creek season pass this year..



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

so the pass is $265. i work 5 days a week, so i can only go on weekends, which means i could make it to creek about 9 or 10 times this winter, tops. i dont remember how much individual lift tickets cost anymore...is the pass worth it for me assuming i'll go this many times? (all on saturdays)

also, how is creek for freeriding? i wanna start learning park this winter, but in case i get all banged up, id like some trails to just cruise down


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> so the pass is $265. i work 5 days a week, so i can only go on weekends, which means i could make it to creek about 9 or 10 times this winter, tops. i dont remember how much individual lift tickets cost anymore...is the pass worth it for me assuming i'll go this many times? (all on saturdays)
> 
> also, how is creek for freeriding? i wanna start learning park this winter, but in case i get all banged up, id like some trails to just cruise down


mountain creek = freeride suxors
camelback = freeride suxors but not so many fuckin punks so i can tolerate it.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

cifex said:


> mountain creek = freeride suxors
> camelback = freeride suxors but not so many fuckin punks so i can tolerate it.


dude the camelback pass costs so much more. i cant afford it. its almost 400 i think


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you get the Triple Play Card, you can save yourself about $50 for the same amount of rides. But really, if you can go elsewhere on a weekend (Belleayre or Windham), highly recommend it. Just too damn crowded and crap conditions at Creek.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

junglecat1971 said:


> If you get the Triple Play Card, you can save yourself about $50 for the same amount of rides. But really, if you can go elsewhere on a weekend (Belleayre or Windham), highly recommend it. Just too damn crowded and crap conditions at Creek.


whats a triple play card?

i could go to windham, but the drive would be longer. i think id rather have the shortest drive possible


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Creek would be the last place I ride for park... I had to punch a kid in the face last year. Seriously full of little wannabe thugs, who just get in your way..Hunter,wyndham,belleyre and even camelback would be better.Creek as far as freeride, they dont have much terrain, and the conditions are horrible at least last year they were. They would say they have a foot base and when you get there it's about 2 inches..But if creek is the only place you can make it to, if you buy your ticket at pelican or some other shop you can get a day lift ticket for like $42..I think. Sorry Creek fan's for dogging ur spot..


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Triple Play Card gives you 3 lift tix for only $69. Check it out on their site. 

I have to say nite sessions at Creek have a good vibe, if you can deal with the icy conditions (keep the edges up high). It's more chilled out, fewer people and you can actually get a feel for the runs instead of worrying about running into everyone.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

junglecat1971 said:


> Triple Play Card gives you 3 lift tix for only $69. Check it out on their site.
> 
> I have to say nite sessions at Creek have a good vibe, if you can deal with the icy conditions (keep the edges up high). It's more chilled out, fewer people and you can actually get a feel for the runs instead of worrying about running into everyone.


do you have a link i could check out?
EDIT: never mind i found it

is that the vibe on weekends? coz i work 5 days a week so i could only go sat/sundays


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

creek on weekends is a clusterfuck of people who have never seen snow before and all kinds of crazy groups.

i went to school at montclair state last year and jfbb was 2 hours away. i always went there instead of mountain creek, and actually passing creek on the way(well the exit off 80 anyway). that being said, creek is my favorite place to ride midweek during the day. so much fun, long ass trails, top to bottom parks and high speed lifts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

day tickets to creek are $62 this season...


----------

